# Old Brit



## Jr77 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey guys was cruising some back roads and this was in someone's trash any idea of year and value? Thanks


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 19, 2020)

Sturmey Archer rear hubs typically dated.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 19, 2020)

Without the hub date, I’m guessing 1960s.  In Canada it’s worth a couple hundred. In the US...?


----------



## slowride (Sep 19, 2020)

Guessing 1970. $50-$100 as it sits . May take a while to find buyer but maybe not as what else is there to do.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 19, 2020)

Can’t be that new,  the Rudge badge was discontinued by Raleigh in the 60s.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 20, 2020)

More pics would help. Assuming it’s a men’s bike due to gear changer pulley at top of seat tube. I would say early 70’s due to reflector pedals, braze on for chainguard Mount and plastic covering for SA shifter. Has front dynamo for headlight, which is worth some money. Brooks saddle has been left in weather and brightwork has more rust than you would think in spite of good shape of paint. If it has “Open Hand”” chainring that’s a plus.  Evan at that and assuming it’s a men’s bike in what seems to be in OK  shape I’d put a value at $125-175


----------



## Nashman (Sep 20, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> More pics would help. Assuming it’s a men’s bike due to gear changer pulley at top of seat tube. I would say early 70’s due to reflector pedals, braze on for chainguard Mount and plastic covering for SA shifter. Has front dynamo for headlight, which is worth some money. Brooks saddle has been left in weather and brightwork has more rust than you would think in spite of good shape of paint. If it has “Open Hand”” chainring that’s a plus.  Evan at that and assuming it’s a men’s bike in what seems to be in OK  shape I’d put a value at $125-175



Keen eye, good observations, I agree.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 22, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> More pics would help. Assuming it’s a men’s bike due to gear changer pulley at top of seat tube. I would say early 70’s due to reflector pedals, braze on for chainguard Mount and plastic covering for SA shifter. Has front dynamo for headlight, which is worth some money. Brooks saddle has been left in weather and brightwork has more rust than you would think in spite of good shape of paint. If it has “Open Hand”” chainring that’s a plus.  Evan at that and assuming it’s a men’s bike in what seems to be in OK  shape I’d put a value at $125-175



Worth picking out of someone else's trash any day!


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 22, 2020)

Absolutely! I’ve dragged home much worse looking bikes and brought the back to life!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 21, 2021)

Your dumpster find looks similar to my dumpster find! - but yours appears in better condition with more extra's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 22, 2021)

I've just consigned a ladies Raleigh badged version of this frame to the dump myself.
Same green colour, same gold foil decals, just different badging. 
It was from early 70's.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 22, 2021)

Has Westrick rims, Brooks saddle and a Dynohub. It wasn’t a second tier bike when it was new. I would have picked it out of the trash, too, but, I wouldn’t have paid anything for it. Looks more like parts, to me, then a future rider.
Ted


----------

